# Fog Machine Reservoir?



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I have a gargoyle plumbed to emit fog from it's mouth that's mounted over the front door. Works great but I have to get the ladder and refill the fog machine every night so it doesn't run dry and kill my fog machine. 

Anyone know if I can drop a feeder hose into a gallon jug of fog juice and connect it to the feeder hose in the fog machine? Will that work? Can a 400W Walmart fog machine suck juice through a 20" line without running dry? 

Please say yes, I hate dragging out the ladder and climbing up there every night when I should be staying on the ground and drinking beer instead. :googly:


----------

